# 2010 Frontier MECA Mod Street class



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

This has been together for a while now. I am just now getting around to posting some pics. More to follow.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Midbass drivers compared to stock.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Sub box


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Good work there, nice to see what I've heard. Great sound too by the way.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank you kind sir. I need to take some pictures of the top speakers, amps, and processor.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I used .25" acrylic to cover the openings on the door metal. Kinda hard to see in the pics.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

This should be everything. Any questions?


----------



## kustomkaraudio (Jun 20, 2009)

What model are the dash speakers ? Install is looking good.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

kustomkaraudio said:


> What model are the dash speakers ? Install is looking good.


Thank you for the kind words. The dash speakers are Dayton RS75. They really worked out better than I anticipated.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nicely done. Are those Image Dynamic amps? What sub is that?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

bigbubba said:


> Very nicely done. Are those Image Dynamic amps? What sub is that?


Thank you. It's very simple but works. Yes they are Image Dynamics. The small one is an I2300 and powers the sub. The large one is an I4500 and powers the midbass and dash speakers. The subwoofer is a Hybrid Imagine 8".


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice setup. What deck are you using?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

cnut334 said:


> Nice setup. What deck are you using?


Thank you sir. The headunit is a pioneer 8500BH.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

The only requirements for the head unit were at least 4v preout, 24bit dac and play cd. Since I was able to get this one for free, it worked out nicely.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice set up. I love the size of mid bass as well.


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Is that 8" ported or sealed? From the pics looks sealed. Also how do you like the image 6x9's? Very clean install.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

tintbox said:


> Nice set up. I love the size of mid bass as well.



Thank you. I found that vehicles don't have much cabin gain in the midbass region, plus the truck has 6x9 locations.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Midwestrider said:


> Is that 8" ported or sealed? From the pics looks sealed. Also how do you like the image 6x9's? Very clean install.


It is ported out the rear. It's barely visible in the pics were the box is in primer. I like the 6x9's pretty good they have plenty of output. I actually considered not using a sub at first, but they fall off around 40 Hz in my truck.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I can't wait to see this!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

wdemetrius1 said:


> I can't wait to see this!


It doesn't look like much in person, but you should listen to it though. Are you coming to our show on the 18th or the gtg on 9/15?


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Right on. If your going to finals I would love a demo.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

tintbox said:


> Right on. If your going to finals I would love a demo.


It's always open for demo. I am still undecided on competing at finals. It's gonna depend on cost. I will atleast be spectating though.


----------



## jfallinjr (May 14, 2013)

Just curious. Where do you have the processor mounted?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

jfallinjr said:


> Just curious. Where do you have the processor mounted?


The picture does not show it well, but the processor is mounted above the drivers kickpanel.


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

how do you like the daytons?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Mrnurse said:


> how do you like the daytons?


They really surprised me with how well they work. Weirdly enough that is where I get my highest scores.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

The crossover points are 500 for the Daytons, 500 to 60 on the 6x9's, and 60 on the sub. All speaker cables are Audioquest 14ga.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

audiophile25 said:


> It doesn't look like much in person, but you should listen to it though. Are you coming to our show on the 18th or the gtg on 9/15?



^^

I'm actually planning on making the show on the 18th.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

wdemetrius1 said:


> ^^
> 
> I'm actually planning on making the show on the 18th.


I hope you can make it. It will be great to see you again. Made any changes to yours?


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Mostly tuning on my end.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

wdemetrius1 said:


> Mostly tuning on my end.


I hope to hear it soon.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Stay tuned for upcoming changes!


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I wonder what these changes could be??


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Cool, can't wait.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I think I might know.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Now I have to tear the dash apart, but really looking forward to it.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Did I miss a tweeter with your current setup?


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

teldzc1 said:


> Did I miss a tweeter with your current setup?


No you didn't miss them. I didn't use tweeters last season.


----------



## j.key (Aug 27, 2013)

Subd for updates!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

The flange was too big to just drop them into the location. So I mounted them from underneath.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

How do you like em?


----------



## fniess3 (Aug 19, 2013)

Very nice install. I like the fact that you used the factory dash speaker locations with a good outcome. I have a 2011 Frontier, and have been debating whether or not to build A-pillar tweeter pods, or try to make the dash work. After seeing this, I may play around with the dash. Thanks!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Kevin K said:


> How do you like em?


I like them really well so far. They are smoother and require less EQ.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words sir. The only downside is that the width could be better.





fniess3 said:


> Very nice install. I like the fact that you used the factory dash speaker locations with a good outcome. I have a 2011 Frontier, and have been debating whether or not to build A-pillar tweeter pods, or try to make the dash work. After seeing this, I may play around with the dash. Thanks!


----------



## Rishi S (Aug 22, 2012)

Glad you liking them


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank you sir. They sound great!






Rishi S said:


> Glad you liking them


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Look forward to listening to them this weekend


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks great. Nice job. I can't wait to take a listen


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

The truck is always open for demo.


----------



## Dangerranger (Apr 12, 2006)

Belated but nice setup. I have an 08 Frontier and was leaning toward the Imagine 6x9s as a setup. I think I'll go that route now  

The Dayton RS75, did they fit without any cutting? I used to have some Peerless 2.5" in the dash location but went with tweeters, kind of miss having a midrange up high though.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

The daytons are actually a little too small for the opening. I used memphis mojo mat to help with any gaps.


----------



## Dangerranger (Apr 12, 2006)

audiophile25 said:


> The daytons are actually a little too small for the opening. I used memphis mojo mat to help with any gaps.


Gotcha, I can deal with smaller. Just didn't want to hack the dash up.

Was actually considering making pods on the doors as well, right above the door panels (where a sail panel typically would be), as like you said the only downside is stage width. That was my only gripe when I had the peerless speakers up there. I'll tinker around more this weekend if it warms up any though  Thanks for reply.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Dangerranger said:


> Gotcha, I can deal with smaller. Just didn't want to hack the dash up.
> 
> Was actually considering making pods on the doors as well, right above the door panels (where a sail panel typically would be), as like you said the only downside is stage width. That was my only gripe when I had the peerless speakers up there. I'll tinker around more this weekend if it warms up any though  Thanks for reply.



That should definitely help out the stage width. Let me know how your experiment works out.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

How's the truck, satisfied with the shop work?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Kevin K said:


> How's the truck, satisfied with the shop work?


The body shop did a great job on it. I have a couple of family members that are autobody pros


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

audiophile25 said:


> The body shop did a great job on it. I have a couple of family members that are autobody pros


Excellent


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Glad you got the truck back and the work was to your satisfaction.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Tsmith said:


> Glad you got the truck back and the work was to your satisfaction.


Thank you sir. I am excited to hear your new setup.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Where did you buy your new set of speakers? Cool install


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

PUREAUDIO said:


> Where did you buy your new set of speakers? Cool install


Thank you sir. They were sent to my by Papasin. I would PM him or Rishi for more details.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks bud


----------



## Dangerranger (Apr 12, 2006)

audiophile25 said:


> That should definitely help out the stage width. Let me know how your experiment works out.


Didn't grab any pics but I did do a little miniature cardboard box mockup with my Peerless 2.5" (830985) speakers and the width was substantially better just not being confined within the windshield/A-pillars. "Feels" a good couple feet wider on some tracks. Pointing them aimed toward the center of the vehicle or side firing (pointing toward each other) both had pretty good results. Upward firing had even more width just reflecting off the side glass but tonality would need a bit more tuning, about the same as when I had it in the dash spots and it fired straight into the windshield so really not bad at all. 

I've mocked Fountek FR89EX drivers in the same place before, and those are slightly better sounding and more output out of the box, but also taller with a much larger flange. Size of the speaker wise, I can actually fit two Peerless 2.5" drivers per side and butt them together given the square flange and it'll fit on the flat panel that's right above the door handle, and not be so tall that it completely blocks the defrost vent that fires from the A-pillar to the door. They also happen to be a perfect size to run two of them side by side in the center tray above the radio for a center channel (I have an MS-8). That should compensate for the output versus the Founteks/Daytons and also match up pretty well with the 6x9s. 

So, I think I'll be ordering a few more pairs of these guys and making some fiberglass pods whenever it warms up a bit outside


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank you very much for sharing your results. It sounds like you have a cool project on your hands.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Tsmith said:


> Glad you got the truck back and the work was to your satisfaction.


Thanks Tim. Are you attending Freezefest?


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes I plan on attending Freezefest. I should definitely be there.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Tsmith said:


> Yes I plan on attending Freezefest. I should definitely be there.


We have to trade demos. I would really like to hear your new setup.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm looking forward to hearing Mr. Smiths new set up again.... It's sounding pretty OK...


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

audiophile25 said:


> The body shop did a great job on it. I have a couple of family members that are autobody pros


That's good to know because I now live in Sevierville and my wife can't drive a lick lol 

Would love to hear the truck sometime.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

SQ_MDX said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing Mr. Smiths new set up again.... It's sounding pretty OK...


Are you going to have anything in the Acura by Freezefest? The wife (still together) are planning on coming over to Lebanon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2014)

The MDX will have something in it producing sound.... Lol... I'm going to play around with a variety speakers over the next few weeks. I will not be competing but will be there to listen to some great cars and support my buddy.


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

audiophile25 said:


> We have to trade demos. I would really like to hear your new setup.


Absolutely. That would great.


----------

